# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Современные русские фильмы - обзоры

## Valda

Я хочу писать обзоры современных русских фильмов здесь. Надеюсь вам понравится. :)   *Портрет в сумерках* (2008)  
Я смотрела фильме "Портрет в сумерках ". Фильме о изнасиловании. Очень трудно смотреть, как женщина которая женила  богатым человеком,  становится жертвой изнасилования, и начинает подкрадываться её насильник. Если вы не можете смотреть грустные фильмы, лучше не смотреть. Но хорошее качество.   flayercs3-1_1.jpg

----------


## strannik

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheBadComedian 
Хорошие обзоры современных(и не очень) российских фильмов(и не только) с чувством юмора)

----------


## Daniel_Brackley

А ну да, естественно, нужно карамбу засунуть... По поводу неё, кстати, хочу сказать следующее: вульгарно, тупо, несмешно, отдаёт быдлотой... Но это сугубо моё мнение, могу ошибаться...

----------


## dic

Было много замечательных фильмов в 30-40х годах. Например, красота этого фильма и игра актеров поражают и сейчас. Дети капитана Гранта - YouTube 
Может лучше о нем написать?

----------


## pushvv

Сегодня посмотрел "Царь". Был приятно удивлен.

----------


## DrBaldhead

As for me, I didn't really like "Tsar". Although the goal authors of the movie made for themselves was quite interesting, much attention was biased towards the darker side of Ivan the Terrible's personality. Due to that, the tsar mostly ended up depicted as just a spoiled child never becaming an adult in his mind yet assured in his divine purpose while slowly sliding into the complete madness. 
To make such a plot more convincing the authors didn't hesitate to enrich it with the circumstances never happened in the actual history. It should be admitted though that some of them worked well yet the others just made no sence. By the latter I mean such things as allusions towards ancient Roman emperors who fed lions with christians while the movie's "Tsar" feeds bears with whoever he dislikes; the appearance of a sofisticated device invented by Leonardo da Vinci and reworked by "Tsar" into a huge torture machine; the building of a huge "theme park" of torture facilities; the list goes on. By this the movie nearly fails to make the viewer understand Ivan the Terrible as a person but rather tries to make the viewer hate him and his time instead. 
Because of this to many viewers the movie was rather insulting than entertaining or educative. Same goes for me. To me it isn't right to observe a political figure from the history of your very own country in such a one-sided way. 
So, if you'd like to see the movie with the goal to understand Ivan the Terrible as a person rather than a politician I'd not recommend you this one.

----------


## Eledhwen

«Тёмный мир», 2010. Обложка. 
Группа студентов отправляется в экспедицию по глухим северным деревням. В одной из них главная героиня — девушка, увлеченная мистикой и романтикой загробного мира — находит древний могильник, а в нем — магический щит. Дотронувшись до щита, она пробуждает гнев духов прошлого и приобретает сверхчеловеческие способности. Теперь студентам придется вступить в противостояние с силами зла.

----------


## Eledhwen

«Белка и Стрелка. Звёздные собаки», 2010. Обложка. 
Привычный ход вещей нарушен! Цирковая собака Белка больше не выйдет на манеж покорять сердца зрителей, а дворняжка Стрелка не будет ночевать в подворотнях и искать себе пропитание. Теперь они не просто собаки, а члены отряда космонавтов. И лишь самые достойные, самые выносливые отправятся покорять космическое пространство.

----------


## pushvv

DrbaldHead, The movie is about faith, not about politics or about history.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> DrbaldHead, The movie is about faith, not about politics or about history.

 It can't be not about politics or history because it's based on the real political and historical figures. The respect towards the actual circumstances of their life and their story is the thing our modern movie directors totally lack of thus making not convincing unsuccessful movies ruining our cinema industry and spoiling its reputation.

----------


## pushvv

So you want to say Ivan was not cruel, and Philip II was not mitropolitan and was not killed by Malyuta because he was in confrontation with Ivan's politics? You are talking about insignificant details, which can not be proved or unproved and.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> So you want to say Ivan was not cruel, and Philip II was not mitropolitan and was not killed by Malyuta because he was in confrontation with Ivan's politics? You are talking about insignificant details, which can not be proved or unproved and.

 So you want to say that several key facts is the only thing that matters and you can wrap them in whatever your left foot likes? It's not about significance of details which can or cannot be proven. It is about the responsibility with which our shared historical legacy should be treated. 
Anyway, tastes differ, and I see no reason against respecting your opinion to certain extent. So I'd like to conclude my argumentation with this: Nostalgia Critic: Pearl Harbor
This video illustrates the feelings I've gone through while watching "Tsar" on the example of this American movie critic's reaction to a movie made with much better but still not responsible enough attitude towards the historical events described. Although I'd recommend to watch the whole video, the part I wanted to mention starts approximately at 24:30 (or even 23:15).

----------


## pushvv

In fact the most of historical facts in "Tsar" are truth, you can read Karamzin, Kostomarov, "Житие митрополита Филиппа" and a lots of articles on the net. Tsar really was very religious, he spent a lot of time for worship. He interprets the faith in his own way. He really killed a lot of people because they were against his politics. He really punished his warriors for their faults. He knew Philip from childhood (though they were not friends), He sent him a head of his nephew. He kiled him. And so on.  The only thing they made bad in the movie is the lack of teeth in Ivan's mouth. Terror had a place. 16th century was a really bad time to be born. And again, the movie is not about historical acuracy (though it is accurate enough), but about faith. And this topic is well covered in the movie. And "the guy you know" or (smth like this) basicaly not a critic, he is a comedian. So i still can not understand your argumentation.

----------


## dic

Вот ещё - Пятнадцатилетний капитан (1945) - YouTube

----------


## wanja

Еще есть обзоры на http://oper.ru в рубрике "Синий Фил".

----------


## Valda

*Мой парень — ангел* (2010)  85530557_bucwarru_2.jpg 
Только же смотрела это фильме. Это просто "chick flick", но очень круто. У него и есть своя чуда. Ангел и красивая женщина встретимся, в короче.  Остальное уже история.  ::   Хорошо сделано.

----------


## E-learner

> У него и есть своя чуда.

 Совсем непонятно.

----------


## Barsuk

> Я хочу писать обзоры современных русских фильмов здесь. Надеюсь вам понравится.

 Nice idea. But let me know, please: do you want only to post here or read others reviewes as well?
The last Russian movie I saw that worths to be mentioned is *Кококо*. As for me it's too rude in some moments, but it's ok.

----------


## wanja

Субъективные заметки о фильмах | Авторский проект Алекса Экслера

----------


## pushvv

In common, modern russian cinema is a totally bullshit in compare with other countries (i would suggest south korean's cinema, almost every movie is much better than that crap i can see in our cinemas, chick flicks, dramas, actions, comedies, whatever). Also there a lot of good directors which you can find on rutracker (Tony Gatlif, Todd Solondz for example and many others for every taste).

----------


## Valda

> Совсем непонятно.

 It has its charm
Not without its charm
etc  
How would I say that?    

> Nice idea. But let me know, please: do you want only to post here or read others reviewes as well?
> The last Russian movie I saw that worths to be mentioned is Кококо. As for me it's too rude in some moments, but it's ok.

 Ну, если идея форума это взаимодействие , так это неблагоразумно поступать по-свински  ::  Да, все могут писать свои обзоры.

----------


## Eledhwen

*«Олимпиус Инферно» / “Olympius Inferno”.*
08.08.08. Молодой энтомолог из США, Майкл, и его подруга — московская журналистка Женя, — приезжают в Южную Осетию для съемок фильма о редком виде бабочек. Но этой же ночью грузинские войска нападают на Южную Осетию. Камеры Майкла случайно снимают начало операции.
Друзья понимают, что в их руках оказались доказательства, которые поставят точку в наступившей информационной войне. Но об этом узнают и грузинские спецслужбы.  08.08.08. Young entomologist from the U.S., Michael, and his girlfriend — a Moscow journalist Eugene, come to South Ossetia for the filming of a rare form of butterflies. But that night Georgian forces attacked South Ossetia. Michael's cameras accidentally shoot begin of operation.
Friends understand that their hands were evidence which put an end to the ensuing media war. But the Georgian special services also know about it.    _16+; English subtitles._

----------


## E-learner

> It has its charm
> Not without its charm
> etc  
> How would I say that?

 В нём есть своя прелесть.
В нём есть своё очарование.
В нём есть свой шарм.

----------


## Valda

> В нём есть свой шарм.

 Я даже и не знала что слово "шарм" существует.... Спасибо.      

> «Олимпиус Инферно» / “Olympius Inferno”.

 Интересно что такие многие фильмы на русском можно так лекго найти в Youtube, и еще с субтитрами! Нам повезло  ::

----------


## Eledhwen

*«Кандагар» / “Kandahar”*
Афганистан, 1995. Российский грузовой самолет «ИЛ-76» принудительно посажен на аэродроме, в столице исламского терроризма — городе Кандагаре. Пятеро российских летчиков захвачены в плен талибами-фанатиками. Фильм основан на реальных событиях. *  Afghanistan, 1995. Russian cargo plane “IL-76” forced to land at the airport in Kandahar the capital of Islamic terrorism. Five Russian pilots captured by Taliban fanatics. The film is based on real events. *    _16+; Russain only._ 
*  _В съемках фильма использовался именно тот самолет, который и был захвачен в реальности: #RA-76842. In the film used exactly that plane, which was captured in reality: #RA-76842._ Img.1, Img.2.

----------


## Eledhwen

By the way a good site (weapons in movies, games, anime): http://www.imfdb.org/. Just use search form.

----------


## Eledhwen

*«Брестская крепость» “The Brest Fortress”*  Ссылка.
Военная драма «Брестская крепость» основывается на реальных событиях, произошедших во время начала Великой Отечественной войны. Картина посвящена героям, оборонявшим рубежи Советского Союза в Брестской крепости, ставшей одним из самых трудных препятствий на пути немецко-фашистских войск. Происходящее показано глазами маленького мальчика Сашки Акимова, который стал свидетелем первых дней войны. War drama “The Brest Fortress” based on real events that occurred during the Great Patriotic War. The film is dedicated to the heroes, defending the frontiers of the Soviet Union in the Brest Fortress, which has become one of the most difficult obstacles to the German troops. What is happening is shown through the eyes of a little boy Sasha Akimov, who witnessed the first days of the war.  _Беларусьфільм, Централ Партнершип._

----------


## sperk

Сестры - Игает Оксана Акиньшина, так значит хорошее кино!  КиноПоиск.ru - Все фильмы планеты

----------


## Eledhwen

Короткий анимационный фильм.
Short animate movie.

----------

